# US Coins



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Ok. Just found a 1972 US quarter in my change. Its worth more rhan 25 cents right? Got me thinking and looking through my change box. What US common coins by date are worth hangin onto? Specifically quarters, dimes, and nickels. Pennies as well I guess. Help a newbie.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure its only coins from 1964 or earlier that were made of actual silver. Look on the side, if it looks like a new quarter with the different colors its still worth a quarter!! The 64 and prior were all one color and are silver.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep. 1972 U.S. quarter = $0.25

1965-1970 Half Dollar (40% silver) = $3.9650

1971-1976 Eisenhower Dollar (40% silver) = $8.4782

Anything else with a date of 1965 or newer = face value.

http://coinflation.com/


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Actually Eisenhower Dollars are tricky. The silver versions were only minted at the San Francisco mint, and thus carry the "S" mint mark. To add to the confusion, the 1973 - 1976 Ikes with the "S" mint mark were minted in both silver and copper/nickle clad varieties, so you need to know how to tell the difference. The silver Ikes rarely made it into circulation, since they came from the mint in either hard plastic holders, or in a sealed cellophane type pouch. The bottom line on Ikes is that 1971 and 1972 coins with the "S" mint mark are 40% silver. 1973, 1974, and 1976 (there were no 1975's minted) _may_ be silver.

Also, 1964 and prior dimes are 90% silver. Most nickels minted 1942 - 1945 are 35% silver, the only exception being the 1942, in which the ones from the Denver mint are the normal copper/nickel composition. To tell the difference between silver and non-silver nickels, the silver ones have a large mint mark placed over the dome of Monticello on the reverse of the coin.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Thought I got lucky.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

This should get me a like!! LOL. Here is a great site on silver coins and current coin melt values!

http://www.coinflation.com/silver_coin_values.html


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

Not a very scientific way to tell, but the silver coins have a different tinkling sound when rattled together in your pocket. The newer coins (AKA: "Tokens") give a duller sound. Probably indicative of their worthless metal content!


----------

